# I wanted my wife to get breast implants, she did and now she has changed?



## chrisgidd

We are both in our mid 20's and have been married three years. I always had a 'thing' for breast implants and loved the thought of her getting them. I don't know why, she certainly didnt need them she had an amazing body, but i used to suggest to her she should get breast implants.

My wife always laughed it off telling me she would never ever have cosmetic surgery and liked the size of them. But two years ago she told me she was having them done, out of the blue.

Following the operation she continued to wear the same baggy tops and jumpers she had always worn as her day to day clothes and she told me she felt uncomfortable with her new breasts and felt she may have made a mistake getting them done. 
However, then she began to change, and the old clothes were replaced by tight low cut tops and tight pants and it was obvious she was dressing to show off her new breasts. Over this time she dropped another dress size from hitting the gym even more harder...

I went through a period of working weekends and on several occasions friends sent me texts telling me she had been seen out wearing extremely short and tight dresses clearly without wearing a bra. There have been occasions when she has been spotted out at the shops without wearing a bra (you get the picture). When i pulled her about this she told me 'she forgot to wear bra's sometimes and she only notices once she is out'.

She's just continued to change, she no longer sees her long time friends and now socialises with girls from her work, and from never wanting cosmetic surgery two years ago she has now told me she is having them made even bigger because its the 'natural progression and next step' in how she looks.

What is happening to her? I know i suggested the first boob job, but definately not prior to her announcing she was getting it done, but she has changed so so much.


----------



## F-102

She's getting attention that she never got before the implants, ATTENTION FROM OTHER MEN, and she's digging it. Those women from work are toxic, and they will be, if they haven't already been, enabling her to see the potential of her weapons.

I hate to say it, but soon I suspect, she's going to start taking other men up on their propositions.


----------



## southern wife

I'm just curious as to what size she originally was and what size she went to?


----------



## chrisgidd

southern wife said:


> I'm just curious as to what size she originally was and what size she went to?


She was a B and she went up to a large DD cup.


----------



## CandieGirl

Ridiculous, sad and pathetic, all rolled up together...I feel for you!

BTW, as a natural 'D'...no woman 'forgets' to wear a bra.

Wise up.


----------



## southern wife

chrisgidd said:


> She was a B and she went up to a large DD cup.


I went from a B to a full C. I never forget to wear a bra.  :scratchhead:

Your wife is just wanting the attention she gets and she's liking it. To go from a B to large DD - yeoowwwwzaaa!! I do not even want to imagine that. It can't look natural at all.


----------



## Almostrecovered

careful for what you wish for.....


and PM me pics please*











*a little joke used to illustrate the type of attention your wife is receiving now. Don't really send me pics.**











** unless you really want to....


----------



## chrisgidd

southern wife said:


> I went from a B to a full C. I never forget to wear a bra.  :scratchhead:
> 
> Your wife is just wanting the attention she gets and she's liking it. To go from a B to large DD - yeoowwwwzaaa!! I do not even want to imagine that. It can't look natural at all.


It doesnt look natural, they look big and fake and look even bigger when she lost a bit more weight through toning up even more.

I appreciate everyones comments so far, thank you. 

I'm mentally beating myself up because of the fact i used to suggest wanting her to get breast implants, but certainly i never mentioned it for a good while prior to her getting them.

My friends think the fact she went to a large size, especially for her body, shows she knew how her new boobs were going to make her look. 
I dont know though, she was very reserved for a while after having them done, as i mentioned in my opening post, and then she began to change her dress style and look.

She isnt a forgetful type of lady, and im not a bra wearer but i couldnt see how she could forget to wear a bra, to me it was done so people could see her breast implants to full effect and her nipples.


----------



## CandieGirl

I'm not too sure what you thought would happen...at your suggestion, she got the implants, and now, you're unhappy with the change in her attitude? For all intents and purposes, she's loving the attention from other men. Fake or not fake, an old friend of mine clued me in on the reasoning for this: "Men don't care." (if they're fake or not). Big t!ts are big t!ts.


----------



## Entropy3000

chrisgidd said:


> She was a B and she went up to a large DD cup.


Challenge flag. This is absurd. Sorry. Also DD without a bra and just forgot. Not even plausible.

Now if you said she went up a little bit and exercised I would just say this was likely her just getting ready to trade up. Hypergamy. Upping her sex rank to go after a more fit male.
Perhaps this is the case.

Assuming this is not trolling ... I would say she is after attention from other men and is prepared to move your marriage in to an open marriage.

So you should look into what she is doing with her spare time and if she is already involved with other men.

Does she have a male personal trainer?

Now taking them larger than DD. This would be very sad and would make me wonder if she was interested in going into the porn industry as women who look like this become caricatures.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

CandieGirl said:


> I'm not too sure what you thought would happen...at your suggestion, she got the implants, and now, you're unhappy with the change in her attitude?


Yup. Not sure what the problem is. She finally did what you wanted and now you have buyers remorse?


----------



## CallaLily

I agree with what the others have said. This is what you wanted her to do, she did. So I'm not sure what the big fuss is about. Going from a B cup to a DD is going to get some attention, even if she wasn't purposely trying to.


----------



## Davelli0331

When your wife was reserved before, it was probably because she lacked self confidence. The implants have slowly built her self confidence, and it all became cyclical. Implants, more self confidence, starts working out, more self confidence, short skirts, more self confidence, etc.

It doesn't surprise me that this is a shock to you. Your original post makes it clear that you wanted her to get implants for your sake, not hers. Caveat emptor.


----------



## tacoma

chrisgidd said:


> .
> 
> What is happening to her? I know i suggested the first boob job, but definately not prior to her announcing she was getting it done, but she has changed so so much.


Sounds like she's hunting.

Her sex rank has gone up and yours has stayed the same or gone down.
It's not a good situation for you.

Google " Sex Rank Athol Kay" and read the married mans sex life blog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT

I don't think I'm the only one but I find this story just not believable.


----------



## CandieGirl

MAKINGSENSEOFIT said:


> I don't think I'm the only one but I find this story just not believable.


Oh, it's completely believable...a little shallow on both sides, him for asking, her for going over the top and spilling out of the cup, but it's believalbe...

What the heck is 'sex rank'...sounds a lot like the long version of 'skank'...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

MAKINGSENSEOFIT said:


> I don't think I'm the only one but I find this story just not believable.


Totally believable. He told her she wasn't good enough as she was, she changed that situation, she feels awesome about herself now and is looking for attention from others who like her as she is. 
Happens all the time.


----------



## MrK

MAKINGSENSEOFIT said:


> I don't think I'm the only one but I find this story just not believable.


Agreed.

Went up to a DD, lost weight so they look bigger? They must look NASTY by about now and feel as squeezable as a rock. I can't IMAGINE she'd want to go bigger. And she'd get arrested for wearing that nastiness w/o a bra.

TROLL! Next.

:sleeping:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

MrK said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Went up to a DD, lost weight so they look bigger? They must look NASTY by about now and feel as squeezable as a rock. I can't IMAGINE she'd want to go bigger. And she'd get arrested for wearing that nastiness w/o a bra.
> 
> TROLL! Next.
> 
> :sleeping:


Plenty of women lose weight after breast implants. I would know, I used to work for a plastic surgeon.
Also, if the implants are placed under the muscle, you don't have the tell tale "orb" look. Also, they don't get "hard" for years and that is after the scar tissue forms around them. The implant themselves don't harden at all. 
Doubt he's a troll. Just a guy who was shallow from the get go and is now realizing the mistake he made.


----------



## MrK

chrisgidd said:


> ...she no longer sees her long time friends and now socialises with girls from her work


Presuming this is not a troll, is she hitting the clubs with her new toxic friends? Coming home in the wee hours of the morning?

If not, she will soon. REALLY soon. As a pre-warning to that: nip it fast and early.


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT

Look for me the B to a DD I could believe. But now all of a sudden she wants to go bigger than that? Unless she's looking to get into porn I'm not buying it.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Frankenwife.


----------



## MrK

Give me a nice soft natural B on a trim body over rock hard DD's ANY day of the week.


----------



## MrK

MAKINGSENSEOFIT said:


> Look for me the B to a DD I could believe. But now all of a sudden she wants to go bigger than that? Unless she's looking to get into porn I'm not buying it.


:iagree:


----------



## Acorn

The free pass that the woman in this thread is getting is legendary.

Next time my wife asks me to grow out my beard, I will tell her that my self esteem improved, so it's ok for me to lie to her, disrespect the marriage, and seek the attention of any other women I want. Because, ya know, she was shallow.


----------



## CallaLily

Runs like Dog said:


> Frankenwife.


:lol:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Acorn said:


> The free pass that the woman in this thread is getting is legendary.
> 
> Next time my wife asks me to grow out my beard, I will tell her that my self esteem improved, so it's ok for me to lie to her, disrespect the marriage, and seek the attention of any other women I want. Because, ya know, she was shallow.


She was fine with who she was. He pressured her to not like what she already had. She got surgery at the risk to her life and now he is unhappy with the results and the dose of reality that life slapped him with? 
She doesn't get a pass per se on her actions but I think many here recognize that this was inevitable. Tell a woman enough times that she isn't okay just as she is, she will do something about it and go off to find someone who loves her for who she is.


----------



## CandieGirl

Acorn said:


> The free pass that the woman in this thread is getting is legendary.
> 
> Next time my wife asks me to grow out my beard, I will tell her that my self esteem improved, so it's ok for me to lie to her, disrespect the marriage, and seek the attention of any other women I want. Because, ya know, she was shallow.


Come on now. Beard vs implants? Maybe if you had a male enhancement and started wearing transparent pants you'd have something to go on, here...otherwise, it's apples and oranges.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

CandieGirl said:


> Come on now. Beard vs implants? Maybe if you had a male enhancement and started wearing transparent pants you'd have something to go on, here...otherwise, it's apples and oranges.


Exactly. If his wife told him he wasn't okay down there just as he is and it eats away at his psych and he decides to have the surgery, guess what? Odds are that he doesn't want his wife anymore and looks for someone who loves him for who he is. THAT is the comparison.


----------



## chillymorn

moral of the story...........

watch what you wish for.


IMHO, I personally don't like any type of cosmetic surgery.I feel you should learn to love what you got and accept yourself as you are.

Its called character. and its sexy if you ask me.

Exception to my rule would be breast cancer/disfiguring accidents or similar such events.


----------



## southern wife

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Also, if the implants are placed under the muscle, you don't have the tell tale "orb" look.


In this wife's case, maybe. But as someone that went from a B to a full C, mine are under the breast tissue. But they look natural. They bounce like natural ones do. They are soft and squeezable. My surgeon told me to expect my breasts to look the same, just bigger. He was right. 

But to go from a B to a DD? No way that can look natural at all no matter the placement.


----------



## Almostrecovered

edit: oops


----------



## CandieGirl

chillymorn said:


> moral of the story...........
> 
> Watch what you wish for.
> 
> 
> Imho, i personally don't like any type of cosmetic surgery.i feel you should learn to love what you got and accept yourself as you are.
> 
> Its called character. And its sexy if you ask me.
> *
> exception to my rule would be breast cancer/disfiguring accidents or similar such events.*


----------



## Entropy3000

CandieGirl said:


> Oh, it's completely believable...a little shallow on both sides, him for asking, her for going over the top and spilling out of the cup, but it's believalbe...
> 
> What the heck is 'sex rank'...sounds a lot like the long version of 'skank'...


No it is not. see Married Man Sex Life and search for sex rank if you really wish for the answer.

A woman can improve her sex rank from one day to the next just based on how she dresses and acts. Going to the gym andvgetting in better shape increases sex rank. Having a breast enlargement for women may increase their sex rank. Radical stuff can have the reverse effect just like anything else in life. A woman may display a higher sex rank by flirting and in general putting herself out there.

Now a women who behaves and looks like a skank is certainly going to draw the attention of certain men. That said a woman does not have to be a skank to improve her sex rank. She can dress better without dressing like a hooker and improve her sex rank. Just looking more sexy. Sometimes that means showing more skin but it does not have to.

It has been found that young women will dress slightly sexier when ovulating. Men are wired to react to this. Men are visual ....

A woman who has upped her sex rank relative to her husband is going to receive attention from a lot of men who she may find sexier than her husband.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Totally believable. *He told her she wasn't good enough as she was*, she changed that situation, she feels awesome about herself now and is looking for attention from others who like her as she is.
> Happens all the time.


My first reaction when I saw the title was this.

I am still not convinced this story was not contrived ... but I'll play along.


----------



## Entropy3000

MrK said:


> Give me a nice soft natural B on a trim body over rock hard DD's ANY day of the week.


Yup.

My wife is a D but I love my wife for who she is. I love her breasts because they are attached to her. I would never ask my wife to have surgery to change anything.


----------



## CandieGirl

I guess I just have certain expectations on how married people are supposed to behave. Am I the only one who has changed her behavoiur as a result of being in a serious committed relationship, called a marriage? Sorry, but uppping my 'sex rank' is the last thing on my mind when put on makeup, dress nicely, go to the gym, etc. I want to be attractive, but I don't want to attract other men.

googling 'sex rank' now...thanks.


----------



## Entropy3000

CandieGirl said:


> Come on now. Beard vs implants? Maybe if you had a male enhancement and started wearing transparent pants you'd have something to go on, here...otherwise, it's apples and oranges.


Melons and cucumbers. Not apples and oranges.


----------



## Entropy3000

CandieGirl said:


> I guess I just have certain expectations on how married people are supposed to behave. Am I the only one who has changed her behavoiur as a result of being in a serious committed relationship, called a marriage? Sorry, but uppping my 'sex rank' is the last thing on my mind when put on makeup, dress nicely, go to the gym, etc. I want to be attractive, but I don't want to attract other men.
> 
> googling 'sex rank' now...thanks.


Not at all. No one is excusing behavior. sex rank exists in parallel to how one behaves. They are not mutally exclusive. Sex rank has nothting to do with marriage.


----------



## CandieGirl

OK. Just googled 'sex rank' - and as disappointing as it is to read, I guess I do understand the concept. Women = looks, men = $$$/status. I now have to figure out how 'doomed' or 'successful' our marriage will be. Now, how do I rate myself? Do I compare myself to women 20 years my junior? Which would put me at a solid 2. Or 20 years my senior? That would probably make me a solid 9. What about my husband? Compared to a 20 year old student, I guess he's skyrocketing off the charts, at a 12-13. But not to the CEO's of the world...compared to them, maybe a 2 or a 3?


----------



## that_girl

If my husband kept saying he wished I'd get a boobjob, that would be it for me.

Now she has them!! And she's enjoying the attention they bring!!  I would too!

I would love if my breasts were the same as before I nursed 2 babies. They aren't bad, but I'd love my DDs to be braless! 

You got what you wanted  Stop complaining.


----------



## CandieGirl

Entropy3000 said:


> Not at all. No one is excusing behavior. sex rank exists in parallel to how one behaves. They are not mutally exclusive. Sex rank has nothting to do with marriage.


But I just read in the website you mentioned...that a male 3 married to a female 6 will have other men (higher ranked of course) "brazenly approach the wife for a relationship".

This site suggests that for a successful relationship, 2's should pair up with other 2,'s, 3's with 3's and so on. Do you really believe this?


----------



## Acorn

CandieGirl said:


> OK. Just googled 'sex rank' - and as disappointing as it is to read, I guess I do understand the concept. Women = looks, men = $$$/status. I now have to figure out how 'doomed' or 'successful' our marriage will be. Now, how do I rate myself? Do I compare myself to women 20 years my junior? Which would put me at a solid 2. Or 20 years my senior? That would probably make me a solid 9. What about my husband? Compared to a 20 year old student, I guess he's skyrocketing off the charts, at a 12-13. But not to the CEO's of the world...compared to them, maybe a 2 or a 3?


I don't think you compare one another, you imagine the younger gal/CEO at a 9, the equal age gal/normal job guy at a 5, and the older gal/jobless guy at a 2. (Using your example)

I think the point of the thing is that people generally do not want to settle, so you won't settle for some people and some won't settle for you. You'll partner up in something where you both feel like you did good. Over time, you can increase or decrease your rank. If you strive to be a good partner, and your partner lets himself go, you will feel let down. You will notice other people who, like you, are striving to be what they can be. You may become vulnerable, etc.

That's what I get out of it anyway.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

CandieGirl said:


> OK. Just googled 'sex rank' - and as disappointing as it is to read, I guess I do understand the concept. Women = looks, men = $$$/status.


 Not everyone is the same, personally I am more like a man, I look at looks...and character . $$ & status I would not even be on my top 10 list, maybe not even top 20. So long as a man had a good steady job & could be depended on, a man of his word & he was cute, those are the things that would turn my head. 

I think whatever we have to work with- bodywise, looks-wise , we should do our best, even if it is JUST to keep our spouses entertained. It is important to keep the "dating" charm. 

I never had braces, I think if I did in my youth, I would have been more confident. I have always disliked my teeth, but would feel kinda stupid getting braces in my 40's. Thankfully, my husband could care less, just tells me they give me character. I so appreciate his attitude. He never had them either but his teeth are straighter than mine. Oh well. Other more important things in life.


----------



## CandieGirl

Acorn said:


> I don't think you compare one another, you imagine the younger gal/CEO at a 9, the equal age gal/normal job guy at a 5, and the older gal/jobless guy at a 2. (Using your example)
> 
> I think the point of the thing is that people generally do not want to settle, so you won't settle for some people and some won't settle for you. You'll partner up in something where you both feel like you did good. Over time, you can increase or decrease your rank. If you strive to be a good partner, and your partner lets himself go, you will feel let down. You will notice other people who, like you, are striving to be what they can be. You may become vulnerable, etc.
> 
> That's what I get out of it anyway.


I guess I never really thought about it that much. I just kind of ended up with my husband. When we first got together, I didn't even know what he did for a living, so I certainly couldn't go by that. I guess he 'partnered down', since I'm no Ph.D!

Ah well, time will tell.


----------



## tacoma

CandieGirl said:


> But I just read in the website you mentioned...that a male 3 married to a female 6 will have other men (higher ranked of course) "brazenly approach the wife for a relationship".
> 
> This site suggests that for a successful relationship, 2's should pair up with other 2,'s, 3's with 3's and so on. Do you really believe this?


It's not the end all be all of relationship success but it is a component of it.one we should all be aware of.
If you think about the concept of the 180 itself contains a lot of points that will raise your sex rank even though that's not it's ultimate purpose

I'm unsure what site you're reading candigirl but Google "Married mans sex life blog" and you'll get a more complete picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien

CandieGirl said:


> But I just read in the website you mentioned...that a male 3 married to a female 6 will have other men (higher ranked of course) "brazenly approach the wife for a relationship".



I think the moral of the story is: If you meet a great woman, and try to convince her to change, so that she can become even more desirable, then she probably will.


----------



## Yardman

Read thru this post. I agree with "buyer's remorse" someone mentioned earlier. Going from B cup to DD cup raises my suspicion also about trolling, but whatever, it's a topic. Going braless with DDs by accident... come on. Heck, I'd have thought she needed a back brace just to support those whoppers.

I'm putting this one into the "Be careful what you wish for" part of my mind. Wondering why someone would marry a normal gal and then seek to turn her into something else via cosmetic surgery.

Perhaps it is a bragging thing gone wrong. Like a man that buys an average car that suits his needs fine. He then loads it it up to get attention, but now the car is a hot item, not a daily driver and he pines for the past when it wasn't so.... special, labor intensive, high maintenance, and is worried that others will steal it.

I can understand decking out a car. Doing that to one's significant other is not cool on a few levels. I guess the OP will just have to deal with what has been modified. It's easy to take the fancy rims and tires off a car, not so with boobs on your wife. 

I tend to think she modified her own horsepower and is looking to race with some high performance machines. Now you're just the daily driver that bores her, and she ain't looking to race with you.


----------



## southern wife

Yardman said:


> I tend to think she modified her own horsepower and is looking to race with some high performance machines. Now you're just the daily driver that bores her, and she ain't looking to race with you.


:lol: :rofl: :iagree::lol: :rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog

My 53 year old accountant just got stripper tits. Seriously. She likes them. And she's 4'11"


----------



## SadieBrown

Davelli0331 said:


> It doesn't surprise me that this is a shock to you. Your original post makes it clear that you wanted her to get implants for your sake, not hers. Caveat emptor.



:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Shaggy

Runs like Dog said:


> My 53 year old accountant just got stripper tits. Seriously. She likes them. And she's 4'11"


Florida or LA?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Runs like Dog said:


> My 53 year old accountant just got stripper tits. Seriously. She likes them. And she's 4'11"


Does that make her a CPT&A?


----------



## Yardman

Runs like Dog said:


> My 53 year old accountant just got stripper tits. Seriously. She likes them. And she's 4'11"


Reminds of a joke about a short wowan with a flat head, or head with a beer can holder


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> Does that make her a CPT&A?


:smnotworthy::smnotworthy::smnotworthy:


----------



## chillymorn

wifeofhusband said:


> Sex rank has to be a bit of a personal and subjective thing. Men like different kinds of women, some like women more made up, some like women all natural without make-up, some fall in between, some like them tall and slender, some like them average in all respects and some like them average height with curves, some like large and cuddly.
> 
> To the OP - how would you have felt if your wife had told you you'd be better if you got pec implants?


most would probly take warm and willing


----------



## HerToo

Well, if the story is real, she's putting herself out there soliciting feedback from the guys. I know of several married woman who had implants and ended up divorced a year later after having an affair with a guy she could've never had attracted without the implants (in her opinion).


----------



## CandieGirl

HerToo said:


> Well, if the story is real, she's putting herself out there soliciting feedback from the guys. I know of several married woman who had implants and ended up divorced a year later after having an affair with a guy she could've never had attracted without the implants (in her opinion).


Most likely after hubby paid for the new t!ts.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All

I myslef went from -a to a d. There is no way i could for get to wear a bra. And i do not try to wear tight low cut shirts because they tend to make my breast look even bigger. There would be unwated attention from men if i did wear those shirts. And another thing, men looked at me diffrently.. Now i was very curvy, not just a flate skillet. I wouldnt get looked in the eyes anymore, there eyes never seemed to make it to my eyes. I didnt get my done for others. I had mine done because i looked like a boy.. But i wasnt prepared for the mens attention either. Your wife is getting alot of attetion from other men but it isnt long term attention. It is a fly by "hey baby look at you" attention. My husband seemed to enjoy them as much as me. But do to other martial issues my breast isnt even a priority any more. Except for me that is. I tend to wear the t-shirts to down play them. I really do not want to be ogiled by men and have them thinking or saying lude remarks. I am glad i had them done, but maybe some sort of program or somthing that would help you prepare yourself for the sudden change in reactions from other people. I began to feel self conceit about there size after the surgey, unwated attention. It is strange how diffrently you get treated and its not even gradual it is one day you have nothing, no one pays any attention to you, the next day, you are like hey eyes up here buddy.. So maybe she doesnt know or want to end all the attention.. You asked her to do it, she did it. Now there is more attention than even she could had imagined. But i bet she was NOT emotionaly prepared for it.


----------



## Entropy3000

HerToo said:


> Well, if the story is real, she's putting herself out there soliciting feedback from the guys. I know of several married woman who had implants and ended up divorced a year later after having an affair with a guy she could've never had attracted without the implants (in her opinion).


Those women successfully upped their sex rank so were drawing attention from with higher than usual sex rank. Do the math folks.

Ok so the rhethoric is that 9 and 10 guys will have sex with women less than their sex rank. 7s and above anyway. Maybe lower as well. What a 7 is is subjective but it is all relative. 

Women, all else equal will be attracted to men who are their sex rank or above BUT are very much attracted to the highest sex ranked men period. The search for the fittest male.

If a woman is a 6 and her husband is a 6 all well and good. If however a wife makes changes to her appearance through exercise and diet she may now be a 7. Not saying that she immediatley is going to go cheat on her hubby, but a larger group of higher sex ranked men will start showing her attention. She will gain confidence. So she goes out and starts dressing much better so that on any given evening out with the girls she is a 7-8. Lots more attention. So add to that further an adjustment from a B to C-D with good body proportions and clothing changes to show them off. I need to assert thay for many men including myself I like a large range in women's shapes.

Now you have a woman who is a solid 8 when she decks herself out. She is flirty and confident. You go girl. So now she is getting hit on by a much higher level sex ranked man. Higher status financially, taller, trimmer and whatever. 

This creates a situation where any pressure on the marriage is going to open the door faster than it might otherwise. So the husband had better up his game or he could get replaced pretty quickly. Now that sounds cold but all else equal a big variance in sex rank between couples is not a good thing for monogamy.


----------



## Jellybeans

I'm LOLing at all this sex rank stuff. How does one know where they rank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All

Jellybeans said:


> I'm LOLing at all this sex rank stuff. How does one know where they rank?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::lol::lol:

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Entropy3000

CandieGirl said:


> But I just read in the website you mentioned...that a male 3 married to a female 6 will have *other men (higher ranked of course) "brazenly approach the wife for a relationship".*
> 
> This site suggests that for a successful relationship, 2's should pair up with other 2,'s, 3's with 3's and so on. Do you really believe this?


Yes, I do. These are important factors in a complex world. I think that it is a shades of gray world as well. This is an all else equal thing.

So who does the QB of the high school footbal team date?

Latter in life a highly educated woman is more likely to be attracted to that VP than the guy who changed her cars oil.
Now if the giuy who changes the oil is especailly hot she may play with him for a while while she looks to trade up.

Probabilty.

I believe it is a range. It is also in the eye of the beholder.

If an attractive women is sitting with a much lower sex ranked individual other men will be more brazen in approaching her in front of him. Yes. Keep in mind part of his sex rank is the ability to fend off these dudes. If he is a three he is so Beta that he is probably asking guys to dance with his wife.

If you liked that try this:

How to Alleviate Suffering From Female Hypergamy | Hooking Up Smart

How much do I buy into any of this? 80-20

This all gets into the Nice Guy syndrome as well. Wives no longer being attracted to the thier husbands. All sorts of reasons. Sex rank counts in that.


----------



## Laurae1967

This is what you get for not accepting your wife as she was.


----------



## Entropy3000

Jellybeans said:


> I'm LOLing at all this sex rank stuff. How does one know where they rank?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dress down and go out for a few nights to a club / bar where there are a lot of men. 

Then try a few times wearing some sexier clothing. 

You want to bet when you will get more attention from men.

Actually I think there are websites where people post there pictures and rate others. This is all subjective but relative. It may vary from culture to culture as well. I mean what is sexy. We have discussed this before. BUT there are studies that have calculated out the ideal proportions for men and women.
It is used as factors.

BUT, can anyone disagree that a man or woman who dress better and have improved thier looks and health by exercising and showing confidence have not increased their allure to the opposite sex?

The common sense advice is that IF your realtive sex rank to your spouse over ten years drastically changes, you might be adding tension to your marriage. So a guy who adds a bunch of weight and is bringing home less money than ten years ago just might be slipping in the sex rank category. He cannot make up for that by doing more house cleaning. Add to that when the wife has improved herself physically over the ten year period, and is looking pretty hot. Lucky husband!?

So anyway, she has breast implants, is feeling confident and dressing sexy. Ummmm. I bet her sex rank went up, up, up. BTW part of a woman's sex rank is her willingness to be intimate with a given man. So a wife can step up her sex rank relative to her hubby by having exciting and more sex with her hubby.

All of this said, I love my wife and would not want anyone else. I love her for who she is and think she is plenty sexy. But then again, I am a guy. I am not looking to trade up.

http://www.marriedmansexlife.com/p/sex-rank.html


----------



## SepticChange

Laurae1967 said:


> This is what you get for not accepting your wife as she was.


:iagree:

I didn't want to be the one who said it first as this was my first thought when I read the first post. Didn't want to be harsh since he's really upset about it but yeah...implants boosts a woman's confidence somehow.


----------



## Entropy3000

Yardman said:


> Read thru this post. I agree with "buyer's remorse" someone mentioned earlier. Going from B cup to DD cup raises my suspicion also about trolling, but whatever, it's a topic. Going braless with DDs by accident... come on. Heck, I'd have thought she needed a back brace just to support those whoppers.
> 
> I'm putting this one into the "Be careful what you wish for" part of my mind. Wondering why someone would marry a normal gal and then seek to turn her into something else via cosmetic surgery.
> 
> Perhaps it is a bragging thing gone wrong. Like a man that buys an average car that suits his needs fine. He then loads it it up to get attention, but now the car is a hot item, not a daily driver and he pines for the past when it wasn't so.... special, labor intensive, high maintenance, and is worried that others will steal it.
> 
> I can understand decking out a car. Doing that to one's significant other is not cool on a few levels. I guess the OP will just have to deal with what has been modified. It's easy to take the fancy rims and tires off a car, not so with boobs on your wife.
> 
> I tend to think she modified her own horsepower and is looking to race with some high performance machines. Now you're just the daily driver that bores her, and she ain't looking to race with you.


I once had a vanity plate -- B L O W N


----------



## Jellybeans

Is the OP gone? Going from a B to DD is huge. This is what OP wanted so its kinda funny how now its throwing him for a loop. Most women who get them done do start wearing more revealing/ form fitting clothes. I have a friend that did them and i have never seen her without a tight shirt on since. She loves having her t!ts on display.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton

Your wife feels satisfied with her body and enjoys the attention. I think most of us enjoy attention. Loving my own body has been a very difficult fight for me too. I often feel like it would be phenomenal if I could escape it.

You might seem shallow and stuck on her appearance in her perception as you focused on what she looked like and wanted her to improve from the get go. As a woman I would find this unattractive but she did marry you so either she did so because she was insecure to begin with and will leave you now that she feels like she's not. Sadly, her sense of security is as temporary as the amount of time her looks will endure.

I think women are often looking for love with all the wrong tools and think that having men fawn over them means they are somehow more lovable but it simply is not the truth. It makes them more screwable and that's about it. A man will tell you that women go for as good as they can get but I don't see this as a truth, more of a male projection.

I think the whole sex rank thing is thought up by men and may apply to men but that's about it. Women play the game because they are attracted to men. I think this is often why after marriage a woman stops playing the game and expects that the man will love them for them. The man is left confused because to him the game is his life and how he gauges the world around him. This isn't the case for all men though (thank goodness!!!)

How do you get to being in your 70's and holding hands in rocking chairs on the porch if you're always busy rating your lover's sexual appearance? If you're wondering if you've up'd rank and have gone from a 6 to a 7? 

I can't even grasp it.

Charisma is something that moves beyond looks alone and it is achieved by being yourself. Too bad most of us are really crappy at this. That's why we think it's so important to have scales...we think if we have the proper tools we can measure something easily and come to simple conclusions. It's so rarely the case with human interactions.


----------



## Entropy3000

Trenton said:


> Your wife feels satisfied with her body and enjoys the attention. I think most of us enjoy attention. Loving my own body has been a very difficult fight for me too. I often feel like it would be phenomenal if I could escape it.
> 
> You might seem shallow and stuck on her appearance in her perception as you focused on what she looked like and wanted her to improve from the get go. As a woman I would find this unattractive but she did marry you so either she did so because she was insecure to begin with and will leave you now that she feels like she's not. Sadly, her sense of security is as temporary as the amount of time her looks will endure.
> 
> I think women are often looking for love with all the wrong tools and think that having men fawn over them means they are somehow more lovable but it simply is not the truth. It makes them more screwable and that's about it. A man will tell you that women go for as good as they can get but I don't see this as a truth, more of a male projection.
> 
> I think the whole sex rank thing is thought up by men and may apply to men but that's about it. Women play the game because they are attracted to men. I think this is often why after marriage a woman stops playing the game and expects that the man will love them for them. The man is left confused because to him the game is his life and how he gauges the world around him. This isn't the case for all men though (thank goodness!!!)
> 
> How do you get to being in your 70's and holding hands in rocking chairs on the porch if you're always busy rating your lover's sexual appearance? If you're wondering if you've up'd rank and have gone from a 6 to a 7?
> 
> I can't even grasp it.
> 
> Charisma is something that moves beyond looks alone and it is achieved by being yourself. Too bad most of us are really crappy at this. That's why we think it's so important to have scales...we think if we have the proper tools we can measure something easily and come to simple conclusions. It's so rarely the case with human interactions.


I rate this post a 9.5


----------



## chrisgidd

Entropy3000 said:


> Challenge flag. This is absurd. Sorry. Also DD without a bra and just forgot. Not even plausible.
> 
> Now if you said she went up a little bit and exercised I would just say this was likely her just getting ready to trade up. Hypergamy. Upping her sex rank to go after a more fit male.
> Perhaps this is the case.
> 
> Assuming this is not trolling ... I would say she is after attention from other men and is prepared to move your marriage in to an open marriage.
> 
> So you should look into what she is doing with her spare time and if she is already involved with other men.
> 
> Does she have a male personal trainer?
> 
> Now taking them larger than DD. This would be very sad and would make me wonder if she was interested in going into the porn industry as women who look like this become caricatures.


She did have a personal trainer but just goes on her own to gym nowadays.

I spoke to her last night about her not wearing bra's on occasions and how she can possibly 'forget' and she said that she likes going out without wearing a bra and how the clothes look on her.

She isn't wanting to make them bigger than they already are, she is doing, definately. I told her i didnt want her to get them made even bigger but that's when she came out with the comment about it being the natural progression and next step for her.

This is what i mean about her changing so much and continuing to change, going from never wanting breast surgery to now being at the point of having her second procedure.


----------



## chrisgidd

wifeofhusband said:


> Be careful what you wish for? Why wasn't your wife just perfect to you as she was?


The thought of what she would look like with her boobs done was something i should never have brought up with her, it was just something in my head that was a fantasy (call it what you like). She had a fantasticly toned body and no she didnt need breast implants.

My wife made the decision to have them enlarged to the size she did, which on the body she has are big and very noticeable.

I spoke to her sister this morning, confidentially, about my worries and how much she has changed. 
Her sister said that my wife was feeling like she made a mistake for the first few weeks after the op, but she began noticing men staring at her even though she was wearing baggy tops and she started feeling good about her new body, started dressing to show off her boobs and telling people that she didnt think she would like the boob job but it was the best thing she had ever done.
Her sister told me that when my wife is out with her work friends she has guys throwing themselves at her and telling her she has an amazing body and she should do topless modelling, and her sister has seen a massive change in her.


----------



## chrisgidd

wifeofhusband said:


> You said in your first post you repeatedly suggested the implants to her and she initially didn't want to. So she didn't make this decision all on her own even if she chose the size. There was likely to be a degree of pressure in her perception of the situation and decision. Oh well, she is happy she did it now, so that's a good thing at least. So she's now more confident in herself and attracting the attention of men who are probably not worth her time. Most guys I'm aware of would rather have a little bit of the real thing than fake ones.
> 
> I'm tall, size 8 (according to the international size conversion charts) and have a larger cup size than your wife. (They are real). I do not look like a caricature as someone said but in dresses, yes, you can tell I'm a bit out of balance in that area. I can tell you that I feel no respect for men who do more than just notice in passing in the same way you'd notice a person with some sort of unusual physical feature. While your wife enjoys the attention, it doesn't mean she is appreciating those kinds of men.
> 
> As for your wife, there must come a point where you get large enough that it crosses from being 'hot' to looking silly. She should also think about the back issues that could result from carrying too much weight on the front - a reason some women have reductions.


When i questioned her on getting another breast implant enlargement she told me then that she had long thought it all through and knew as soon as she began to enjoy her breast implants and the look they gave her that she needed to go even bigger. 
The majority of women that have the large breast implants on slim and toned bodies, in my opinion, are in the porn industry, but maybe im being too presumptious with that.


----------



## Entropy3000

Ok so it is one thing to have suggested to your wife at one time to get implants. That is not something I would have done personally but not for the reasons that are ocurring.

Ok, folks she decided to get the implants. It is great she has more confidence and looks better. However, there is not excuse for her to be enlarging them more in a porn star way or for her to be acting out the way she is. 

So does having larger breasts give a wife a free pass to display them anyway she wants. i.e. skimpy tops with no bra? 

So I guess those that think a wife can wear anything she wants and where she wants is her business alone and not related to boundaries within her marriage.

Her friends have changed. Her activities have changed. 

BTW having a persoanl trainer was not what I meant. I meant did she have a *male* personal trainer.

So is she now hanging out at bars and clubs and in general spending time with other men? I am getting that picture, but now it is less about the breast impmants themselves but more about her possibly single behavior.


----------



## CandieGirl

What a bunch of malarky! Mid 20's, getting implants...She never even gave herself a chance to grow into her body, to accept herself as she was - but with a husband consistently suggesting surgical improvements, she'd never have had the confidence to just be herself.

As for this 'sex rank' crap - well, I don't believe people, particularly women, need to be rated on a numerical scale. What a sad world we live in, where youth, beauty and money seem to be all that matters.


----------



## chrisgidd

Entropy3000 said:


> Ok so it is one thing to have suggested to your wife at one time to get implants. That is not something I would have done personally but not for the reasons that are ocurring.
> 
> Ok, folks she decided to get the implants. It is great she has more confidence and looks better. However, there is not excuse for her to be enlarging them more in a porn star way or for her to be acting out the way she is.
> 
> So does having larger breasts give a wife a free pass to display them anyway she wants. i.e. skimpy tops with no bra?
> 
> So I guess those that think a wife can wear anything she wants and where she wants is her business alone and not related to boundaries within her marriage.
> 
> Her friends have changed. Her activities have changed.
> 
> BTW having a persoanl trainer was not what I meant. I meant did she have a *male* personal trainer.
> 
> So is she now hanging out at bars and clubs and in general spending time with other men? I am getting that picture, but now it is less about the breast impmants themselves but more about her possibly single behavior.


She had a male personal trainer, yes, for about 6 months.

She goes out a lot more with her work friends at weekends, and as i work at weekends sometimes she will always go out with her friends when im not at home. The work friends thing happened as she began to change when she started to love her breast implants, she stopped seeing her old set of friends.

I understand from her sister that when she does go out their group has now grown to include some of the pumped up bodybuilders from her gym and she is the centre of attention and it's also them that tell her how amazing her body is and the modelling she should be doing.


----------



## Acorn

Entropy3000 said:


> So is she now hanging out at bars and clubs and in general spending time with other men? I am getting that picture, but now it is less about the breast impmants themselves but more about her possibly single behavior.


:iagree:

By the end of the first page, it's clear that the wife is at minimum lying and checking out of the marriage, and it really sounds like she is cheating or getting ready to.

It really comes across to me that some people here think her behavior and possible cheating is OK because OP said some things a few years back.


----------



## Entropy3000

CandieGirl said:


> What a bunch of malarky! Mid 20's, getting implants...She never even gave herself a chance to grow into her body, to accept herself as she was - but with a husband consistently suggesting surgical improvements, she'd never have had the confidence to just be herself.
> 
> As for this 'sex rank' crap - well, I don't believe people, particularly women, need to be rated on a numerical scale. What a sad world we live in, where youth, beauty and money seem to be all that matters.


I don't buy into the breast impant thing at all frankly. But I am a guy and some women just flat want them. There seem to be some guys that want this as well, and again I just don't get it.

The numerical scale is only a way of conveying a concept. The fact that people have various ways of selecting a mate is factual. It is darwinian. I do think this is a very cruel world. 

It is not a black and white world and I would hope for most folks beauty and money are not the only thing. But those things do matter to people. Perhaps a guy who is handsome and has money tells funnier jokes and seems like such a nice and caring guy. I have heard comments from women saying "what a great guy" about men who are very superficial and actually selfish jerks. But they workout. They are more Alpha men so women are attracted to that. 

Identifying factors does not require one to believe that they are the only factors of attraction. In fact they are more often than not indicators that entice folks to take a second look and perhaps look deeper into the other person. That said, we are faced with a very high divorce rate AND on this forum see an awful lot of cheating. To be sure many factors in those but we keep seeing folks fall out of love and sex rank is a definite factor. Folks seem to get lazy and bored and start looking to have their needs met outside of the marriage. Attention from others is just a start. Sex rank definitely plays into the type of superficial attention when folks go out on the town to bars and clubs.

When looking for a car I will always look at the sexy sports cars first even if I am there to buy a minivan. Go figure.


----------



## Entropy3000

Acorn said:


> :iagree:
> 
> By the end of the first page, it's clear that the wife is at minimum lying and checking out of the marriage, and it really sounds like she is cheating or getting ready to.
> 
> It really comes across to me that some people here think her behavior and possible cheating is OK because OP said some things a few years back.


Right. It becomes ... you go girl.


----------



## Entropy3000

chrisgidd said:


> She had a male personal trainer, yes, for about 6 months.
> 
> She goes out a lot more with her work friends at weekends, and as i work at weekends sometimes she will always go out with her friends when im not at home. The work friends thing happened as she began to change when she started to love her breast implants, she stopped seeing her old set of friends.
> 
> I understand from her sister that when she does go out their group has now grown to include some of the pumped up bodybuilders from her gym and she is the centre of attention and it's also them that tell her how amazing her body is and the modelling she should be doing.


It reminds me of "Horrible Bosses" when that line was used. Probably a good line to use with someone who had a bad body image and now has the girls to show off. So hanging out with a group of guys that might be seen as having a higher sex rank. These type of guys did not pay attention before.

Male personal trainers can prey on women who have had poor body images. Moreover being a coach is meeting some personal needs that should not be met outside of the marriage. I am totally against opposite sex personal trainers. Who knows if anything happened but it would not be shocking if he did not coach her beyond lifting weights. Bad idea dude. Why did you agree to this? Total FAIL ... check. I also suggest that with in reason husbands and wives go to the gym together often if not most of the time. Not that is matters but I bet you paid for the boob job and for that guy at the GYM to seduce your wife.

Going out with a group of girls is one thing. Running with other men is just being single and the odds are that you are living in an open marriage or soon will be.


----------



## CandieGirl

Entropy3000 said:


> I don't buy into the breast impant thing at all frankly. But I am a guy and some women just flat want them. There seem to be some guys that want this as well, and again I just don't get it.
> 
> The numerical scale is only a way of conveying a concept. The fact that people have various ways of selecting a mate is factual. It is darwinian. I do think this is a very cruel world.
> 
> It is not a black and white world and I would hope for most folks beauty and money are not the only thing. But those things do matter to people. Perhaps a guy who is handsome and has money tells funnier jokes and seems like such a nice and caring guy. I have heard comments from women saying "what a great guy" about men who are very superficial and actually selfish jerks. But they workout. They are more Alpha men so women are attracted to that.
> 
> Identifying factors does not require one to believe that they are the only factors of attraction. In fact they are more often than not indicators that entice folks to take a second look and perhaps look deeper into the other person. That said, we are faced with a very high divorce rate AND on this forum see an awful lot of cheating. To be sure many factors in those but we keep seeing folks fall out of love and sex rank is a definite factor. Folks seem to get lazy and bored and start looking to have their needs met outside of the marriage. Attention from others is just a start. Sex rank definitely plays into the type of superficial attention when folks go out on the town to bars and clubs.
> 
> When looking for a car I will always look at the sexy sports cars first even if I am there to buy a minivan. Go figure.


All I'm saying is that it all sounds soooo superficial, and I've never been one for superficiality (if that's a word!).

Again, this sex rank thing, seems to be based on something only younger people would be able to acheive...I get the concept, but it does seem awfully shallow...like saying all the ugly people have to stick together, all the poor, all the rich, all the overweight...or the relationship is doomed. This is the message I'm getting from sex rank.

I'm tall and pretty good looking and have had attention from the opposite sex all my life, whether I wanted it or not. When I met my husband last summer, I didn't have a clue what he did for a living and I didn't quiz the people who introduced us. I knew he was staying with his Dad at the time. Looks-wise, I thought he was kind of nerdy looking. Would people have pictured us together? No, probably not. But I liked him. I got to know him. Turned out he had a fancy degree and made tons more money than me, the good looking chick with the sh!tty job! I really hope that we can make it work together, but based on sex rank observations, we're doomed, cuz I'm going to get bored becuase I'm too good looking for him, or he will because I am not on the same professional level as he is.

What happens in 20 years when we're both in our 60s? Will sex rank matter then? 

I don't mean to be antagonistic. I am just trying to understand it all!


----------



## KDFREE

Entropy3000 said:


> It reminds me of "Horrible Bosses" when that line was used. Probably a good line to use with someone who had a bad body image and now has the girls to show off. So hanging out with a group of guys that might be seen as having a higher sex rank. These type of guys did not pay attention before.
> 
> Male personal trainers can prey on women who have had poor body images. Moreover being a coach is meeting some personal needs that should not be met outside of the marriage. I am totally against opposite sex personal trainers. Who knows if anything happened but it would not be shocking if he did not coach her beyond lifting weights. Bad idea dude. Why did you agree to this? Total FAIL ... check. I also suggest that with in reason husbands and wives go to the gym together often if not most of the time. Not that is matters but I bet you paid for the boob job and for that guy at the GYM to seduce your wife.
> 
> Going out with a group of girls is one thing. Running with other men is just being single and the odds are that you are living in an open marriage or soon will be.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KDFREE

I think this thread is a bit bogus but I will share my experience. I am 5'7" 110, a size 2. I had Small a cups when I got married. Hubby always said he lioved how I looked naked but admitted I didn't really fill out clothes. He sugtestested implants. I resented him for it. After a few years I decided to do it but I only went to a very full b/small C. I love them. Most people have no idea they are not real even if they see me naked. I get a lot of attention from men and I enjoy it. So does my hubby. I'm not looking to replace him at all. I never forget to wear a bra but sometimes he asks me to not wear one. I have big nips and I don't like that much attention, but sometimes I do it for him. Be real, and know what your asking for and if you will like the result.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

CandieGirl said:


> All I'm saying is that it all sounds soooo superficial, and I've never been one for superficiality (if that's a word!).


It is superficial. On first glance nearly all of us are attracted to the superficial in the opposite sex.
This forum is packed full of people married for years whose spouses have somehow lost the attraction that was once there.
Sex rank explains a lot of the problem at it`s core.



> Again, this sex rank thing, seems to be based on something only younger people would be able to acheive...I get the concept, but it does seem awfully shallow...like saying all the ugly people have to stick together, all the poor, all the rich, all the overweight...or the relationship is doomed. This is the message I'm getting from sex rank.


I don`t see it like that.
I know that we as humans are simply attracted to what we are attracted to and while what attracts us is different for everyone to an extent there are general cultural traits we find attractive.

A man who is financially secure, confident, independent, AND has a body/look that aligns with what we find attractive is going to have a larger pool of women to choose a mate from than a man who is financially secure, confident, independent, but not physically attractive.
If once he chooses this mate he maintains or even improves those properties that made him attractive he`s going to have a much happier woman.

We can be as PC as we want and extrapolate all day about how looks/status shouldn`t matter but it doesn`t change the fact that it does indeed matter.



> I'm tall and pretty good looking and have had attention from the opposite sex all my life, whether I wanted it or not. When I met my husband last summer, I didn't have a clue what he did for a living and I didn't quiz the people who introduced us. I knew he was staying with his Dad at the time. Looks-wise, I thought he was kind of nerdy looking. Would people have pictured us together? No, probably not. But I liked him. I got to know him. Turned out he had a fancy degree and made tons more money than me, the good looking chick with the sh!tty job! I really hope that we can make it work together, but based on sex rank observations, we're doomed, cuz I'm going to get bored becuase I'm too good looking for him, or he will because I am not on the same professional level as he is.


Not at all, you`ve just described a pretty equal relationship as far as sex rank goes.
You have the physical beauty that so many men in our culture find attractive while your husband has the intellectual/financial security that so many women in our culture find attractive.



> What happens in 20 years when we're both in our 60s? Will sex rank matter then?


Nothing if you both are able to maintain your sex rank in any number of ways.
I know that when that sex rank between a couple becomes too uneven resentment and unhappiness begins to creep into the relationship to some degree.



> I don't mean to be antagonistic. I am just trying to understand it all!


If you have the time here is a pretty good description of sex rank.

Married Man Sex Life: Sex Rank

Somebody should point Athol to this thread as I think he may be needed to clarify the whole sex rank concept.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore

Questioning myself as to whether I even dare partake in this topic. Nope, not because I have had nor intend to get a boob job. However living in California, where several years back so many women decided they needed to get breast implants, I have known quite a few acquaintances, co-workers, friends, and even a best friend who all had breast augmentation surgery.

Did the majority of these ladies’ personality change? Yep, most of them did. Did most of them go from a A or B cup to a D or DD? Yep, most of them did. Did many of them venture for attention outside of their relationships for attention after surgery? Yep, probably about half of them. 

Way too much drama for my liking to even consider getting a set of those “bolt ons“.

A side note to the cup size thing. Apparently the surgeon does not completely refer to what cup size your breast will be increased to. The surgeon prefers to indicate how many cc he will be filling your implants with. At that point, I guess it’s a gamble of whether or not you are a D or DD. Oh …. And a few ladies mentioned how their doctors suggest women should go for slightly more (bigger) than what they initially had in mind to go with. Supposedly clients are more satisfied with results that way.


----------



## Entropy3000

KDFREE said:


> I think this thread is a bit bogus but I will share my experience. I am 5'7" 110, a size 2. I had Small a cups when I got married. Hubby always said he lioved how I looked naked but admitted I didn't really fill out clothes. He sugtestested implants. I resented him for it. After a few years I decided to do it but I only went to a very full b/small C. I love them. Most people have no idea they are not real even if they see me naked. I get a lot of attention from men and I enjoy it. So does my hubby. I'm not looking to replace him at all. I never forget to wear a bra but sometimes he asks me to not wear one. I have big nips and I don't like that much attention, but sometimes I do it for him. Be real, and know what your asking for and if you will like the result.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think your situation is a very positive one. This thread feels contrived.


----------



## Entropy3000

CandieGirl said:


> All I'm saying is that it all sounds soooo superficial, and I've never been one for superficiality (if that's a word!).
> 
> Again, this sex rank thing, seems to be based on something only younger people would be able to acheive...I get the concept, but it does seem awfully shallow...like saying all the ugly people have to stick together, all the poor, all the rich, all the overweight...or the relationship is doomed. This is the message I'm getting from sex rank.
> 
> I'm tall and pretty good looking and have had attention from the opposite sex all my life, whether I wanted it or not. When I met my husband last summer, I didn't have a clue what he did for a living and I didn't quiz the people who introduced us. I knew he was staying with his Dad at the time. Looks-wise, I thought he was kind of nerdy looking. Would people have pictured us together? No, probably not. But I liked him. I got to know him. Turned out he had a fancy degree and made tons more money than me, the good looking chick with the sh!tty job! I really hope that we can make it work together, but based on sex rank observations, we're doomed, cuz I'm going to get bored becuase I'm too good looking for him, or he will because I am not on the same professional level as he is.
> 
> What happens in 20 years when we're both in our 60s? Will sex rank matter then?
> 
> I don't mean to be antagonistic. I am just trying to understand it all!


I think you have an excellent and healthy view of this stuff. 

I think being in ones 60s has its own challenges. I do think sex rank is a factor but my attitude in my own marriage aligns with yours. So we are pretty much in agreement on how things should be.


----------



## tacoma

Entropy3000 said:


> I think your situation is a very positive one. This thread feels contrived.


Perhaps but it has sparked a decent conversation about sex rank and being careful what you wish for.

For the record I know many many women who have had breast implants and they have almost all acted out in the manner described in the OP to one degree or another.
At least for a little while after the physical change.

Two episodes come to mind..

I`m a chef and years ago in the middle of a seriously busy dinner rush I had a line full of orders.
The head waitress who had just had a breast job botched a ticket and was turning it in late, she needed it now.
She told me and I put it on the end of the line, she came back in the kitchen and said "I really have to have that now!!" and pulled her top and bra up over her breasts and exposed herself to me right in the kitchen and said "Please??!". Prior to the breast job she would never had done such a thing.
Yes, I moved her ticket to the front of the line.

Another time I went to a pool party with my brand new fiance(Now wife)where there were a bunch of people I used to work with.
One woman had recently gotten a boob job and I hadn`t seen her since before.

I walked out on the pool deck with my new fiance in hand and this woman ran up to me, gave me a hug, stepped back, pulled her bikini top up and said "LOOK, I finally did it!!"

This was the very first time my wife had ever met these people and trust me she wan`t impressed.

These aren`t the only times I`ve seen women do this and I can tell you with certainty neither of these two would have done this prior to the breast job.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

tacoma said:


> Perhaps but it has sparked a decent conversation about sex rank and being careful what you wish for.
> 
> For the record I know many many women who have had breast implants and they have almost all acted out in the manner described in the OP to one degree or another.
> At least for a little while after the physical change.
> 
> Two episodes come to mind..
> 
> I`m a chef and years ago in the middle of a seriously busy dinner rush I had a line full of orders.
> The head waitress who had just had a breast job botched a ticket and was turning it in late, she needed it now.
> She told me and I put it on the end of the line, she came back in the kitchen and said "I really have to have that now!!" and pulled her top and bra up over her breasts and exposed herself to me right in the kitchen and said "Please??!". Prior to the breast job she would never had done such a thing.
> Yes, I moved her ticket to the front of the line.
> 
> Another time I went to a pool party with my brand new fiance(Now wife)where there were a bunch of people I used to work with.
> One woman had recently gotten a boob job and I hadn`t seen her since before.
> 
> I walked out on the pool deck with my new fiance in hand and this woman ran up to me, gave me a hug, stepped back, pulled her bikini top up and said "LOOK, I finally did it!!"
> 
> This was the very first time my wife had ever met these people and trust me she wan`t impressed.
> 
> These aren`t the only times I`ve seen women do this and I can tell you with certainty neither of these two would have done this prior to the breast job.


People like to show off what is new. Be it tits, cars or a penile implant. The furvor eventually dies down and life returns back to normal.


----------



## Soccerfan73

tacoma said:


> Perhaps but it has sparked a decent conversation about sex rank and being careful what you wish for.
> 
> Two episodes come to mind..
> 
> *I`m a chef and years ago in the middle of a seriously busy dinner rush I had a line full of orders.
> The head waitress who had just had a breast job botched a ticket and was turning it in late, she needed it now.
> She told me and I put it on the end of the line, she came back in the kitchen and said "I really have to have that now!!" and pulled her top and bra up over her breasts and exposed herself to me right in the kitchen and said "Please??!". Prior to the breast job she would never had done such a thing.
> Yes, I moved her ticket to the front of the line.
> *
> These aren`t the only times I`ve seen women do this and I can tell you with certainty neither of these two would have done this prior to the breast job.



Horrible behavior! 

Also, do you have any openings at your restaurant?


----------



## CandieGirl

Pulling them out at work or at a party? Absurd. I'm glad I was never so attention starved that I'd resort to such wh*rish stunts. Oh well, sucks to be them!


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> People like to show off what is new. Be it tits, cars or a penile implant. The furvor eventually dies down and life returns back to normal.


No excuse. A guy showing his penile implants would have had his @$$ kicked right then and there if he walked up to my gf/fiance/wife and showed off his new equipment.


----------



## CandieGirl

Entropy3000 said:


> No excuse. A guy showing his penile implants would have had his @$$ kicked right then and there if he walked up to my gf/fiance/wife and showed off his new equipment.


:iagree::iagree::lol::lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Halien

Entropy3000 said:


> No excuse. A guy showing his penile implants would have had his @$$ kicked right then and there if he walked up to my gf/fiance/wife and showed off his new equipment.


I don't think I'd even have to do anything if a guy displayed such a thing. If you want a lesson in how unimpressed women can be with men's endowments, marry a nurse practicioner or doctor. I could just imagine my wife's disinterested response, "I've seen bigger!"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> No excuse. A guy showing his penile implants would have had his @$$ kicked right then and there if he walked up to my gf/fiance/wife and showed off his new equipment.


I wasn't excusing anything. I was saying people like to show off new things. As for a penile enhancement, ahem, there are ways of showing off without dropping trow.


----------



## Halien

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I wasn't excusing anything. I was saying people like to show off new things. As for a penile enhancement, ahem, there are ways of showing off without dropping trow.


Its called dropping trou. And there is a way to accidentally show off without dropping trou. They call 'em boxers. Not a good idea to answer the door in them when the Jehovah's witnesses show up. They take exeption to them.

I'm just kidding, but I do hate boxers almost as much as I hate jehovah's witnesses ringing the doorbell at 7:00 AM


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Halien said:


> Its called dropping trou. And there is a way to accidentally show off without dropping trou. They call 'em boxers. Not a good idea to answer the door in them when the Jehovah's witnesses show up. They take exeption to them.
> 
> I'm just kidding, but I do hate boxers almost as much as I hate jehovah's witnesses ringing the doorbell at 7:00 AM


Boxers are lazy and unimaginative to say the very least. Not a fan whatsoever. 
Whoops, trou. Eh, you got my point. Men show off in that department as much as women upstairs. That was my point.


----------



## COGypsy

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> A side note to the cup size thing. Apparently the surgeon does not completely refer to what cup size your breast will be increased to. The surgeon prefers to indicate how many cc he will be filling your implants with. At that point, I guess it’s a gamble of whether or not you are a D or DD. Oh …. And a few ladies mentioned how their doctors suggest women should go for slightly more (bigger) than what they initially had in mind to go with. Supposedly clients are more satisfied with results that way.


That's because your cup size relates to the difference between the circumference of your rib cage and the circumference of the widest part of your bust. What might be a DD on a woman in a 32 band size would be different from a DD on a woman with a 38 band size. I guess you could say it's more about how far they "stick out" than absolute size.

On the matter of sex rank though, I think there's one area where everyone notices it--even if it isn't called that. Sitcoms. Hasn't just about everyone commented at one time or another on all the unlikely matches on those shows? Seriously. _King of Queens_? Kevin James is a delivery guy and he marries someone as hot as Leah Remini (I think that's her name, anyway). And how many other shoes do you see that on? _According to Jim_? It's a schtick as old as _The Honeymooners_, really. I don't think it's so much that only people of certain "rankings" should get together, but I think that we do all recognize at some level when the pairings are "off"...like in most of those kinds of shows.


----------



## COGypsy

Halien said:


> Its called dropping trou. And there is a way to accidentally show off without dropping trou. They call 'em boxers. Not a good idea to answer the door in them when the Jehovah's witnesses show up. They take exeption to them.
> 
> I'm just kidding, but I do hate boxers almost as much as I hate jehovah's witnesses ringing the doorbell at 7:00 AM


True....they much prefer it when you answer in a thong! :rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000

Anyone remember the old game --- Mystery Date?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mystery_Date_(game)

You know where the girls played the dress up thing and did not want to get stuck with the low sex rank guy. The sex rank was based on looks and status.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Anyone remember the old game --- Mystery Date?
> 
> Mystery Date (game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You know where the girls played the dress up thing and did not want to get stuck with the low sex rank guy. The sex rank was based on looks and status.


Sorry, too busy playing with Matchbox cars and blowing things up in the backyard to care what my "sex rank" was and how I can up it. Silly me. Take me or leave me. I'm not altering a damn thing so you can perceive me as hotter.


----------



## Entropy3000

Some point from another site:

*A cheating wife is also more likely to swap up when she cheats. Cheating wives tend to have affairs with men who have more status and resources than their husbands.*

A cheating wife is also more likely to consider leaving her husband when she is having an affair. Because female infidelity tends to be based on emotional intimacy, women often attach more significance to an affair.

When women cheat, they are also more likely to view their infidelity as a symptom of the problems in their relationship. By comparison, men have an easier time separating infidelity from the problems they face at home.

*Women are also more likely to draw positive inferences about their physical appearance when they are cheating (e.g., I'm still attractive, I'm still desirable, etc.).*

*When a woman does have a one night stand, it tends to be with someone who is more attractive and physically fit than her husband.*

Women are also more likely than men to use cheating as a means of getting revenge. While using infidelity to "get even" is rare, "revenge cheating" is more common among women.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Sorry, too busy playing with Matchbox cars and blowing things up in the backyard to care what my "sex rank" was and how I can up it. Silly me. Take me or leave me. *I'm not altering a damn thing so you can perceive me as hotter.*


So now we know whay you are so different. No mystery date.

So you never have worn lingerie for the purpose of looking sexy for your husband ... ever? Dang.


----------



## Jellybeans

Entropy3000 said:


> *Women are also more likely to draw positive inferences about their physical appearance when they are cheating (e.g., I'm still attractive, I'm still desirable, etc.).*


Men do this too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Jellybeans said:


> Men do this too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It says women are *more likely*. Shades of gray. A tendency. Not an absolute.


----------



## Jellybeans

What is mystery date?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy

Yeah--I've never heard of it either...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien

Jellybeans said:


> What is mystery date?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very popular when my older sisters were young (1960's). One of the downsides to having eidetic imagery is that I can't seem to forget stupid things I've seen ... ever. Also featured on several Hollywood movies in references about the past (like Santa Clause with Tim Allen, and 13 going on 30). All a 5 year old boy got out of seeing his sisters playing it was a tremendous sense of insecurity.


----------



## chrisgidd

Entropy3000 said:


> It reminds me of "Horrible Bosses" when that line was used. Probably a good line to use with someone who had a bad body image and now has the girls to show off. So hanging out with a group of guys that might be seen as having a higher sex rank. These type of guys did not pay attention before.
> 
> Male personal trainers can prey on women who have had poor body images. Moreover being a coach is meeting some personal needs that should not be met outside of the marriage. I am totally against opposite sex personal trainers. Who knows if anything happened but it would not be shocking if he did not coach her beyond lifting weights. Bad idea dude. Why did you agree to this? Total FAIL ... check. I also suggest that with in reason husbands and wives go to the gym together often if not most of the time. Not that is matters but I bet you paid for the boob job and for that guy at the GYM to seduce your wife.
> 
> Going out with a group of girls is one thing. Running with other men is just being single and the odds are that you are living in an open marriage or soon will be.


When she first started booking the personal trainer it was as she was changing her style of clothes and wearing the tight tops etc, but i trusted her because at the time major alarm bells werent going off in my head as they are nowadays. She told me she had met a semi professional bodybuilder in the gym who did personal training and he had offered to train her for a few months. I trusted her.
It was during that period that her clothes became more provocative and it was then she began going out without a bra; after about 6 months, it could have been longer im not 100%, she told me she had stopped using him.

I didnt pay for her breast implants, she paid for them out of bonus she recieved in her job.

I was unaware that her 'group' had grown to now include juiced up bodybuilders, i only found that out by speaking to her sister. My wife admitted this to me last night, she told me there is about 8 of them that join her and her work friends on nights out and shrugged it off when i said do they pay you compliments all the time and tell you to do topless modelling, she just said 'yeah, but it's nice of them'.


----------



## Halien

chrisgidd said:


> When she first started booking the personal trainer it was as she was changing her style of clothes and wearing the tight tops etc, but i trusted her because at the time major alarm bells werent going off in my head as they are nowadays. She told me she had met a semi professional bodybuilder in the gym who did personal training and he had offered to train her for a few months. I trusted her.
> It was during that period that her clothes became more provocative and it was then she began going out without a bra; after about 6 months, it could have been longer im not 100%, she told me she had stopped using him.
> 
> I didnt pay for her breast implants, she paid for them out of bonus she recieved in her job.
> 
> I was unaware that her 'group' had grown to now include juiced up bodybuilders, i only found that out by speaking to her sister. My wife admitted this to me last night, she told me there is about 8 of them that join her and her work friends on nights out and shrugged it off when i said do they pay you compliments all the time and tell you to do topless modelling, she just said 'yeah, but it's nice of them'.


Some have come down pretty hard on you for suggesting implants. Okay, point taken, but that doesn't even remotely put you in the blame for her radical changes. Personally, I'm glad that breast enhancement wasn't as common 24 years ago, when my wife and I married. She would've been too vulnerable to resist. Not a year goes by when she hasn't expressed interest in some sort of surgical modification to her looks, and I spend an incredible amount of time assuring her that she was beautiful as she is. Even significant weight loss triggered behaviors that were very unhealthy for our relationship in the early years. But in her case, this arose from insecurity, and led to extreme eating disorders.

In my opinion, you have to really change the focus of your approach to one of self-confidence, and passion for the relationship. Set firm boundaries about your expectations for the marriage, and make sure that you aren't an outsider among her new friends, if she will not reign in her time with other people. Go with her. Weakness, questioning and pleading isn't going to accomplish anything but stacking the deck against you.


----------



## Entropy3000

Jellybeans said:


> What is mystery date?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I provided a Wikipedia link. I googled it. It is a game that little girls played. It was about dressing up for a date and the girls selected cards that had pictures of their mystery date. They sometimes selected a stud and soemtimes a dud. Essentially they selected from cards that have guys with high sex ranks and low sex ranks. It was really about status. I.e. the mechanic was a dud. My point is that this has been around a long time and is part western culture that is re-enforced from the beginning with our children. I am not critisizing the game. Not doubt lotsa fun for the girls.


----------



## Entropy3000

chrisgidd said:


> When she first started booking the personal trainer it was as she was changing her style of clothes and wearing the tight tops etc, but i trusted her because at the time major alarm bells werent going off in my head as they are nowadays. She told me she had met a semi professional bodybuilder in the gym who did personal training and he had offered to train her for a few months. I trusted her.
> It was during that period that her clothes became more provocative and it was then she began going out without a bra; after about 6 months, it could have been longer im not 100%, she told me she had stopped using him.
> 
> I didnt pay for her breast implants, she paid for them out of bonus she recieved in her job.
> 
> I was unaware that her 'group' had grown to now include juiced up bodybuilders, i only found that out by speaking to her sister. My wife admitted this to me last night, she told me there is about 8 of them that join her and her work friends on nights out and shrugged it off when i said do they pay you compliments all the time and tell you to do topless modelling, she just said 'yeah, but it's nice of them'.


So you messed up pretty bad. Blind trust is essentially lazy. I think opposite sex personal trainers is a bad idea. I think a semi-pro bodybuilder that a wife meets at a gym to train her one on one after she just had her breast enlarged is beyond absurd.

But this also comes back to your wife changing her group of friends to hanging out with a group of guys that want to bang her. She eats up the attention. You do the math.

They best way to have dealt with this was to never have let it get this way to begin with. Poor boundaries. The slippery slope.

Putting the genie back in the bottle is next to impossible, but this is the situation you have. Your wife is already being unfaithful. Whether she is having sex with these guys yet who can say. I would think that likely happened as part of the personal training but for sure your wife's social circle is all about these guys hitting on her. Crazy. Halien has made some good suggestions for you.


----------



## Entropy3000

wifeofhusband said:


> *Your posts are extremely generalized.* And I'm not old enough to 'remember' mystery date.
> 
> *I wear sexy lingerie to bed every night but I do it for me*, not him. I'd do it if he didn't like it, I do it when he's not there. Self-validation is a great thing.


Thank you. I try very hard to keep my comments generalized and less anecdotal. My purpose is to describe something that is a continuum through the shades of gray. Pretty much everything has shades of gray. Anecdotal comments are great, but they reside somewhere on that continuum and do not prove of disprove the whole in and of themselves but do provide possible scenarios so they do have great value and enable interesting discussion. It all just depends ...

Most of history existed before I was born. Remember the gladiators at the forum? Some of them were the rock stars way back when. They had a high sex rank. Many women married of otherwise would seek them out even though there were laws surrounding adultry. 

So you only wear lingerie for yourself and not your husband? Never, ever? Wow. I am sorry. But results do matter so that works. At least they do not stay in the lingerie vault. Just my view but a good part of the enjoyment in marriage and in general is doing things that please each other. Yeah I know some folks are just pleasers, but I am speaking generally and see this in shades of gray. A balance of give and take. Since you do like lingerie for yourself then great.


----------



## Entropy3000

Halien said:


> *Very popular when my older sisters were young (1960's).* One of the downsides to having eidetic imagery is that I can't seem to forget stupid things I've seen ... ever. Also featured on several Hollywood movies in references about the past (like Santa Clause with Tim Allen, and 13 going on 30). All a 5 year old boy got out of seeing his sisters playing it was a tremendous sense of insecurity.


Yup. Older sister.


----------



## Entropy3000

wifeofhusband said:


> *I hope my daughters have enough belief in themselves that they don't need to enhance their chests to please this world and know they are beautiful as they are.*


This is exactly how I feel.

:smthumbup:


----------



## chrisgidd

Entropy3000 said:


> So you messed up pretty bad. Blind trust is essentially lazy. I think opposite sex personal trainers is a bad idea. I think a semi-pro bodybuilder that a wife meets at a gym to train her one on one after she just had her breast enlarged is beyond absurd.
> 
> But this also comes back to your wife changing her group of friends to hanging out with a group of guys that want to bang her. She eats up the attention. You do the math.
> 
> They best way to have dealt with this was to never have let it get this way to begin with. Poor boundaries. The slippery slope.
> 
> Putting the genie back in the bottle is next to impossible, but this is the situation you have. Your wife is already being unfaithful. Whether she is having sex with these guys yet who can say. I would think that likely happened as part of the personal training but for sure your wife's social circle is all about these guys hitting on her. Crazy. Halien has made some good suggestions for you.


I appreciate your comments, thanks.

Looking back i was naive about my wife having personal training from a bodybuilder in the gym, especially after she had had her breasts enlarged. Maybe it's just coincidental that her change in dress sense and attitude seemed to accelerate during her time spent training with him, or maybe it's not?

Up until speaking to her sister i genuinely didnt know about the bodybuilders being part of her circle of friends. I am more worried than ever now that i have found this out, and the admittance from my wife that she is effect the centre of attention and they lay on the praise to her.

My wife's sister has said to me that they are all well known 'meat heads' that are known to be involved in some dodgy dealings when they are out, which again has me worried.

I can't see my wife changing back to the woman she was before, she loves the person she has become and i can only see her changing even more once she has had them made even bigger.


----------



## Entropy3000

chrisgidd said:


> I appreciate your comments, thanks.
> 
> Looking back i was naive about my wife having personal training from a bodybuilder in the gym, especially after she had had her breasts enlarged. Maybe it's just coincidental that her change in dress sense and attitude seemed to accelerate during her time spent training with him, or maybe it's not?
> 
> Up until speaking to her sister i genuinely didnt know about the bodybuilders being part of her circle of friends. I am more worried than ever now that i have found this out, and the admittance from my wife that she is effect the centre of attention and they lay on the praise to her.
> 
> My wife's sister has said to me that they are all well known 'meat heads' that are known to be involved in some dodgy dealings when they are out, which again has me worried.
> 
> I can't see my wife changing back to the woman she was before, she loves the person she has become and i can only see her changing even more once she has had them made even bigger.


Your wife's behavior was somewhat predictable as it was left unchecked.

What is dodgy behavior and why have you not stopped the shinnanigans already? How often is she going out with or meeting up with these male friends?

Why in the world would she want them bigger still? To me this is an emotional / mental problem she has. A deep self esteem issue.

Then prepare to move on.


----------



## Jellybeans

I too agree that people who go overboard w plastic surgery have lots of self esteem issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Entropy3000 said:


> What is dodgy behavior and why have you not stopped the shinnanigans already? How often is she going out with or meeting up with these male friends?


:iagree:

Time for a serious talk with your wife about boundaries within your marriage.


----------



## Jellybeans

Ya pretty much that is what it comes down to. U need to talk to her about how u feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blaze16

By continually suggesting that she get implants, you likely planted the seeds of the idea that she wasn't good enough the way she was. So you created a self-esteem issue for her, and she responded by doing exactly what you wanted. Now she, with her impaired self-esteem, is getting a lot of attention. I don't mean to be rude, really, but what did you expect was going to happen? I don't mean to sound like I am condoning her behavior. I would never go out in public with my boobs hanging out and expect my boyfriend to be okay with that. If you are going to continue to have a relationship, she will have to change her behavior. But I do think that you have a pretty good sized share of responsibility here, and I think you need to own up to that before you can repair anything.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Time for a serious talk with your wife about boundaries within your marriage.



and not to scare you but it may already be too late


----------



## southern wife

Almostrecovered said:


> and not to scare you but it may already be too late



:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> and not to scare you but it may already be too late


Indeed sir. Sigh.


----------



## Trenton

Entropy3000 said:


> I rate this post a 9.5


I refuse to rate the post you rated because of rating bias of rating in general.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Trenton said:


> I refuse to rate the post you rated because of rating bias of rating in general.


I rate this post W

for witty


----------



## Entropy3000

Trenton said:


> I refuse to rate the post you rated because of rating bias of rating in general.


I feel I am being victimized by you not rating my rating.


----------



## Whip Morgan

Hopefully Chris realizes his first mistake - discussing his "thing" for implants. Doesn't matter that she brought it up - him talking about it enough had planted it in her mind. Lots of communication needed to figure out if any damage done there...

Of course, hard to communicate when the wife is out partying and being the center of male attention.

Once again, a Girls Night Out thread. New friends, both male and female, abandoning old friends, constantly going out.

Chris, your wife is young, mid 20s, right? Enjoys the social life. Without you. The breast implants are not forcing her to do this. She never had the attention before, if she had something that would draw guys like her implants, she would have already done something like this. The implants now give her the opportunity to do so. Implants = likes the attention = feeds her confidence from the wrong people. 

Dude, I'd put a keylogger on your computer and a VAR in her car. Just to start with...


----------



## adv

Whip Morgan said:


> Hopefully Chris realizes his first mistake - discussing his "thing" for implants. Doesn't matter that she brought it up - him talking about it enough had planted it in her mind. Lots of communication needed to figure out if any damage done there...
> 
> Of course, hard to communicate when the wife is out partying and being the center of male attention.
> 
> Once again, a Girls Night Out thread. New friends, both male and female, abandoning old friends, constantly going out.
> 
> Chris, your wife is young, mid 20s, right? Enjoys the social life. Without you. The breast implants are not forcing her to do this. She never had the attention before, if she had something that would draw guys like her implants, she would have already done something like this. The implants now give her the opportunity to do so. Implants = likes the attention = feeds her confidence from the wrong people.
> 
> Dude, I'd put a keylogger on your computer and a VAR in her car. Just to start with...


Agree. And I'm afraid you're going to find this is already a much bigger problem than you expected. I really hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## chrisgidd

Almostrecovered said:


> and not to scare you but it may already be too late


Good morning,

I had a long conversation with my wife yesterday after things kind of came to a head on Sunday when she came home in the evening wearing an extremely revealing dress, without wearing a bra - and this was abundantly clear. 
I hit the roof about why she would go out dressed like that and she told me it was because she had been offered the chance to model in this guy's 2012 calendar for his company he owns (car maintenance shops), and she wanted to show him the body they would be getting if she did the modelling. Aparently she had met him on a night out and they had got chatting when he proposed the offer to her.

Anyway, it turned into a heated arguement and we didn't speak until yesterday evening when i asked her for a heart to heart and to be honest with me.

She told me she had got the breast implants because i had mentioned them to her in the past, and she didn't like them at first and resented me for implying to her over the years that she would look good with them. But then she said she got used to how they looked on her and she started noticing the men and women looking at her and she dressed to show off her body and she admits she loves the attention they bring her. She is adamant she is having them made bigger, saying that she now loves the big and fake porn queen look and wants to look like that.

On the subject of her time spent having the bodybuilder train her she admitted to me that he had made her feel good about her body, during a time when she was unsure about the implants, and they had grown close, but told me nothing had happened between them but if they were both single then something would have done.

She admitted that she knows the bodybuilders go out with her and her female friends because of how she looks but said she classes them as friends and she cant help it if her body makes her the centre of attention with them.

At least she has been honest with everything but where it leaves us i dont know.


----------



## borninapril

chrisgidd said:


> On the subject of her time spent having the bodybuilder train her she admitted to me that he had made her feel good about her body, during a time when she was unsure about the implants, and they had grown close, but told me nothing had happened between them but if they were both single then something would have done.


I see this as a big red flag.


----------



## Chaparral

Have you checked her texting,emails,facebook, phone, records?

You need to insist on counseling. Wanting bigger than DD is insane. Can't believe wanting to look like a porno ho isn't a mental issue.

She goes out without you. Her ideal man seems to be the steroid body builder type. Her life has veered off the rails.

I notice in your post that love was never mentioned. Why is that?


----------



## Almostrecovered

do know that when cheaters tell you about what happened they tend to downplay everything, gaslight you and flat out lie. it's called trickle truth- thus it is VERY possible that she has indeed cheated


this at the very least warrants investigation on your part


----------



## MrK

First of all, didn't we all agree (presuming this isn't a troll), that you two were splitting up? You want to stay with a cheating porn star?

Second - You're glad she's being honest? Good for you. You can keep up the facade that what she tells you is everything. Denial helps you sleep at night.

Lastly, NOBODY has thought the caricature of the porn star monster titties has been attractive since about 1985, and I don't think anyone even thought they were attractive back then. They were more of a joke, weren't they? Has she considered she may be getting additional stares from "men and women" the way people can't help but stare at car crashes? Those things must look nasty now, but bigger? That's the main reason I think this is spam. Even more so than the fact that he would supposedly stay with this train wreck. 

Good luck to you, man. You need it.


----------



## Chaparral

MrK said:


> First of all, didn't we all agree (presuming this isn't a troll), that you two were splitting up? You want to stay with a cheating porn star?
> 
> Second - You're glad she's being honest? Good for you. You can keep up the facade that what she tells you is everything. Denial helps you sleep at night.
> 
> Lastly, NOBODY has thought the caricature of the porn star monster titties has been attractive since about 1985, and I don't think anyone even thought they were attractive back then. They were more of a joke, weren't they? Has she considered she may be getting additional stares from "men and women" the way people can't help but stare at car crashes? Those things must look nasty now, but bigger? That's the main reason I think this is spam. Even more so than the fact that he would supposedly stay with this train wreck.
> 
> Good luck to you, man. You need it.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Don't have a clue about the spam/troll but sounds like she's going to look like a freak if she doesn't already.


----------



## chrisgidd

MrK said:


> First of all, didn't we all agree (presuming this isn't a troll), that you two were splitting up? You want to stay with a cheating porn star?
> 
> Second - You're glad she's being honest? Good for you. You can keep up the facade that what she tells you is everything. Denial helps you sleep at night.
> 
> Lastly, NOBODY has thought the caricature of the porn star monster titties has been attractive since about 1985, and I don't think anyone even thought they were attractive back then. They were more of a joke, weren't they? Has she considered she may be getting additional stares from "men and women" the way people can't help but stare at car crashes? Those things must look nasty now, but bigger? That's the main reason I think this is spam. Even more so than the fact that he would supposedly stay with this train wreck.
> 
> Good luck to you, man. You need it.



I'm away with my job until Friday so it gives me time to assess the state of the relationship and what to do next. I was hoping by having the heart to heart with her there would be some glimmer of the old version of her, but there wasn't.

I agree completely about large breast implants - she is already at a large size now, so going any bigger would be stupid but she has her mind set on it.

I also agree that she may well be withholding the proper truth from me. There is a belief from people who know her that she slept with her personal trainer several times a week, and she is easy game for any of the guys she goes out with once she has had a drink. If i was to tell her this she would obviously deny it all. Just hearing those rumours is heartbreaking.

Her type of man does now seem to be the steroid bodybuilder type, she's surrounded by them and she clearly loves all the attention from them.


----------



## Almostrecovered

what kind of phone does she have?


----------



## MrK

Almostrecovered said:


> what kind of phone does she have?


What, to spy on her? Is that even necessary?


----------



## chrisgidd

Almostrecovered said:


> what kind of phone does she have?


A blackberry


----------



## Almostrecovered

MrK said:


> What, to spy on her? Is that even necessary?



yes he's getting conflicting reports and gaslighting from his wife


----------



## Chaparral

"There is a belief from people who know her that she slept with her personal trainer several times a week, and she is easy game for any of the guys she goes out with once she has had a drink. If i was to tell her this she would obviously deny it all. Just hearing those rumours is heartbreaking."



Why haven't you asked her? No matter what she says its the reaction that matters and you can go from there.


----------



## Almostrecovered

chrisgidd said:


> A blackberry



google your model phone with "retrieve deleted texts"

good chance you can find a program or way to get them


----------



## MrK

chrisgidd said:


> ...any of the guys she goes out with...


You don't even need to know what came before or after these words. What man stays with a woman about whom he writes that? The heck with anything else she may or may not have done.


----------



## Rob774

First of all, who are these people who know her and how did you get this info from them??? This doesn't sound right. When my wife worked i knew her coworkers, but i doubt they'd tell me the truth if she was screwing people on the side. You said she has a new crop of friends, how do you know them well enough to be privy to such sensitive information?

I went went into alarm mode the second my wife's changed her password on her yahoo. If i heard rumors she was banging dudes, i'd be in full attack mode gathering evidence BEFORE i approach her on it. She is gonna deny whatever you accuse her of, so its best to get your proof first.


----------



## chrisgidd

Rob774 said:


> First of all, who are these people who know her and how did you get this info from them??? This doesn't sound right. When my wife worked i knew her coworkers, but i doubt they'd tell me the truth if she was screwing people on the side. You said she has a new crop of friends, how do you know them well enough to be privy to such sensitive information?
> 
> I went went into alarm mode the second my wife's changed her password on her yahoo. If i heard rumors she was banging dudes, i'd be in full attack mode gathering evidence BEFORE i approach her on it. She is gonna deny whatever you accuse her of, so its best to get your proof first.



I dont know her work friends, her sister and two of her former friends, who were still going out with her during her time spent with the personal trainer, are the ones that have told me.


----------



## Almostrecovered

start digging

try to get the texts as I mentioned
check the phone records
put a VAR in her car as she will make her secret calls there
keylogger is always recommended too
if the sister is agreeable see if she can help out uncovering what she is doing as well


----------



## Entropy3000

chrisgidd said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I had a long conversation with my wife yesterday after things kind of came to a head on Sunday when she came home in the evening wearing an extremely revealing dress, without wearing a bra - and this was abundantly clear.
> *I hit the roof about why she would go out dressed like that and she told me it was because she had been offered the chance to model in this guy's 2012 calendar for his company he owns (car maintenance shops), and she wanted to show him the body they would be getting if she did the modelling. Aparently she had met him on a night out and they had got chatting when he proposed the offer to her.*
> 
> Anyway, it turned into a heated arguement and we didn't speak until yesterday evening when i asked her for a heart to heart and to be honest with me.
> 
> She told me she had got the breast implants because i had mentioned them to her in the past, and she didn't like them at first and resented me for implying to her over the years that she would look good with them. But then she said she got used to how they looked on her and she started noticing the men and women looking at her and she dressed to show off her body and she admits she loves the attention they bring her. *She is adamant she is having them made bigger, saying that she now loves the big and fake porn queen look and wants to look like that.*
> 
> On the subject of her time spent having the bodybuilder train her she admitted to me that he had made her feel good about her body, during a time when she was unsure about the implants, and they had grown close, but told me nothing had happened between them but if they were both single then something would have done.
> 
> She admitted that she knows the bodybuilders go out with her and her female friends because of how she looks but said she classes them as friends and she cant help it if her body makes her the centre of attention with them.
> 
> At least she has been honest with everything but where it leaves us i dont know.


Ok, challenge flag. :redcard: Playing along as if this post is for real ....

So your wife dressed in an overtly sexy way to meet another man *to show him the body he would be getting* if he hired her to be in some cheap calendar. She did not talk to you first about this. She just did it. We have to assume the calendar is sexual in nature. So modeling in a soft porn way. She would be at some stage of undress for the calendar. Topless or nude at the least. He would have asked her to remove the dress in this case and turn around. BTW that is a great pickup line. I hope she had on a thong at least underneath.

So my wife meeting a man would be unfaithful. Yours however went there to show him her body. You have not done anything to stop the behavior and it is escalating in expected ways albeit fantasy ways.

So again you put up with this because you are getting some pleasure out of being cuckolded by bodybuilders? Just guessing. 

So the story now should progress to her getting hired and that you find out that she had indeed stripped for this guy. Moreover she will be posing nude for the calendar. To get the job .... lets see, she had to perform oral sex on him. Right? Well maybe not yet, maybe that will be fopr the next gig.

The photographer is going to really enjoy shooting her and will encourage her to seek modeling with folks that he knows. That is where she starts haveing sex with these guys. Then they will want her to do some movies. Do I have the plot right?

Am I off base? Surely no man would put up with this from his wife like you are. This has to be made up.


----------



## Entropy3000

chrisgidd said:


> I'm away with my job until Friday so it gives me time to assess the state of the relationship and what to do next. I was hoping by having the heart to heart with her there would be some glimmer of the old version of her, but there wasn't.
> 
> I agree completely about large breast implants - she is already at a large size now, so going any bigger would be stupid but she has her mind set on it.
> 
> *I also agree that she may well be withholding the proper truth from me. There is a belief from people who know her that she slept with her personal trainer several times a week, and she is easy game for any of the guys she goes out with once she has had a drink. If i was to tell her this she would obviously deny it all. Just hearing those rumours is heartbreaking.*
> 
> Her type of man does now seem to be the steroid bodybuilder type, she's surrounded by them and she clearly loves all the attention from them.


Real world for a second. This is why the appearance of cheating is a real problem. A spouse who's SO is acting in away that gives the appearnace of disresepct is disrespectful in and of itself even if that person is not actually behaving that way. Sure people can think what they think BUT, by having poor boundaries one is being disrespectful / unfaithful. It is humiliating to the SO.


----------



## Entropy3000

MrK said:


> You don't even need to know what came before or after these words. What man stays with a woman about whom he writes that? The heck with anything else she may or may not have done.


Indeed. The men she goes out with. There is nothing more to say.

Also, no one else thinks her posing for a cheap calendar is an issue? This is ok?


----------



## Jellybeans

chrisgidd said:


> I had a long conversation with my wife yesterday after things kind of came to a head on Sunday when she came home in the evening wearing an extremely revealing dress, without wearing a bra - and this was abundantly clear.
> I hit the roof about why she would go out dressed like that and she told me it was because she had been offered the chance to model in this guy's 2012 calendar for his company he owns (car maintenance shops), and she wanted to show him the body they would be getting if she did the modelling. Aparently she had met him on a night out and they had got chatting when he proposed the offer to her.


Where was she coming home from in the evening on Sunday in a revealing dress?

I don't want to offend but my personal opinion is this: it takes a certain type of woman to be married and go out drinking and get some guy's # who fashions himself a photographer of model calendars and agree on the spot to potential modeling for some model calendar. It takes a certain type of woman to say yes to that offer out alone, and especially without her husband in attendance. Most women would tell him to fck off that she is married (unless she and the husband are down with that), not go to meet him again wearing a revealing dress with no bra on showing her tits off ... again, without her husband, because shew wants to show her body off and show what she's working with to a complete stranger.

How old are you guys? How long have you been married?



chrisgidd said:


> She is adamant she is having them made bigger, saying that she now loves the big and fake porn queen look and wants to look like that.


I hope you're trolling but if not, this is ridiculous. SHe already got double Ds (DD). Most women don't want to look like a "fake porn queen"--they find it revolting to be seen as only a sexual/botoxed/plastic surgeried to death blow up doll used only for sex. 



chrisgidd said:


> On the subject of her time spent having the bodybuilder train her she admitted to me that he had made her feel good about her body, during a time when she was unsure about the implants, and they had grown close, but told me nothing had happened between them *but if they were both single then something would have done.*
> 
> She admitted that she knows the bodybuilders go out with her and her female friends because of how she looks but said she classes them as friends and she cant help it if her body makes her the centre of attention with them.


I will be honest with you: I don't see your marriage lasting long and/or you having a good marriage w/ this woman.


----------



## Shaggy

When a woman's own sister who she was out socially with tells you that you've been cheated on, it's not a possible data point. It is a fact.

You have been cheated on. It sounds like she ended it with him, but is now playing the open market.

Why are you bring so passive?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774

chrisgidd said:


> I dont know her work friends, her sister and two of her former friends, who were still going out with her during her time spent with the personal trainer, are the ones that have told me.


So at this point... what are you going to do with this info???

Don't take this the wrong way, because right now, it looks like she is having her way walking all over you.


----------



## chrisgidd

Rob774 said:


> So at this point... what are you going to do with this info???
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, because right now, it looks like she is having her way walking all over you.


I rang her up last night and told her that although i do not have hard evidence that she did cheat / is cheating on me i feel in my heart that she has done. 

Her sister, who is by no means being vindictive to her but is concerned with how much she has changed, is adamant that she knows for certain that my wife slept with the 'trainer' after about two weeks of training with him and then she was going back to his house after every session she had with him. She has no reason to lie to me, non whatsoever.

My wife didnt say much over the phone, i told her i would speak to her face to face on Friday evening.

I know i caused her to get the breast implants, and for that i will feel forever guilty, but the change in her is too much and she has turned into a different woman, a woman i dont like. Her behaviour, topping of with her going to meet some guy about modelling in some calendar, is too much for me.


----------



## Chaparral

chrisgidd said:


> I rang her up last night and told her that although i do not have hard evidence that she did cheat / is cheating on me i feel in my heart that she has done.
> 
> Her sister, who is by no means being vindictive to her but is concerned with how much she has changed, is adamant that she knows for certain that my wife slept with the 'trainer' after about two weeks of training with him and then she was going back to his house after every session she had with him. She has no reason to lie to me, non whatsoever.
> 
> My wife didnt say much over the phone, i told her i would speak to her face to face on Friday evening.
> 
> I know i caused her to get the breast implants, and for that i will feel forever guilty, but the change in her is too much and she has turned into a different woman, a woman i dont like. Her behaviour, topping of with her going to meet some guy about modelling in some calendar, is too much for me.


Be sure to remind her what steriods do to people. She's running with a effed up crowd.


----------



## F-102

Entropy3000 said:


> Ok, challenge flag. :redcard: Playing along as if this post is for real ....
> 
> So your wife dressed in an overtly sexy way to meet another man *to show him the body he would be getting* if he hired her to be in some cheap calendar. She did not talk to you first about this. She just did it. We have to assume the calendar is sexual in nature. So modeling in a soft porn way. She would be at some stage of undress for the calendar. Topless or nude at the least. He would have asked her to remove the dress in this case and turn around. BTW that is a great pickup line. I hope she had on a thong at least underneath.
> 
> So my wife meeting a man would be unfaithful. Yours however went there to show him her body. You have not done anything to stop the behavior and it is escalating in expected ways albeit fantasy ways.
> 
> So again you put up with this because you are getting some pleasure out of being cuckolded by bodybuilders? Just guessing.
> 
> So the story now should progress to her getting hired and that you find out that she had indeed stripped for this guy. Moreover she will be posing nude for the calendar. To get the job .... lets see, she had to perform oral sex on him. Right? Well maybe not yet, maybe that will be fopr the next gig.
> 
> The photographer is going to really enjoy shooting her and will encourage her to seek modeling with folks that he knows. That is where she starts haveing sex with these guys. Then they will want her to do some movies. Do I have the plot right?
> 
> Am I off base? Surely no man would put up with this from his wife like you are. This has to be made up.


And how many women were duped into sleeping with scumbags who said that they were modelling agents/photographers?

Oldest trick in the book.


----------



## Jellybeans

Eh. Nobody gets "duped" into sleeping with someone unless they are drugged...


----------



## Entropy3000

Jam88es99 said:


> I'm just curious as to what size she originally was and what size she went to?


Pretty sure it was B to DD, but she wants bigger.

A B is just fine. Going to a C or even a D is one thing but she is wanting to look like a porn queen per the OP.


----------



## chrisgidd

I got back home today and have been through my wife's phone which was left on the table. She obviously thought i was getting back later tonight.

I don't want to repeat what some of the messages said, but she has been cheating and in fact went spent last saturday afternoon, when she told me she was working, with one of the juiced up bodybuilders at his place. THe messages between them following their time together on saturday have her telling him that she had been dying to get her hands on him for months and he was well worth the wait.

She has admitted everything to me, from her affair with her trainer a while back to recently where she has been sleeping with the meat head clowns that she had been going out with, taking her pick each week.

It's over with between us.


----------



## that_girl

Get a lawyer...good luck and I'm sorry


----------



## Shaggy

Follow up by exposing to her family and friends. Let them know it isn't you that killed the marriage, but her bring a wh$$re

Get an STDvtest and send her the bill.

Move all your money to a safe place.

Cancel joint cc,

Kick her out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07

This thread is unbelievable... Sorry man

Just move on. Too many negative emotions


----------



## bandit.45

chrisgidd said:


> We are both in our mid 20's and have been married three years. I always had a 'thing' for breast implants and loved the thought of her getting them. I don't know why, she certainly didnt need them she had an amazing body, but i used to suggest to her she should get breast implants.
> 
> My wife always laughed it off telling me she would never ever have cosmetic surgery and liked the size of them. But two years ago she told me she was having them done, out of the blue.
> 
> Following the operation she continued to wear the same baggy tops and jumpers she had always worn as her day to day clothes and she told me she felt uncomfortable with her new breasts and felt she may have made a mistake getting them done.
> However, then she began to change, and the old clothes were replaced by tight low cut tops and tight pants and it was obvious she was dressing to show off her new breasts. Over this time she dropped another dress size from hitting the gym even more harder...
> 
> I went through a period of working weekends and on several occasions friends sent me texts telling me she had been seen out wearing extremely short and tight dresses clearly without wearing a bra. There have been occasions when she has been spotted out at the shops without wearing a bra (you get the picture). When i pulled her about this she told me 'she forgot to wear bra's sometimes and she only notices once she is out'.
> 
> She's just continued to change, she no longer sees her long time friends and now socialises with girls from her work, and from never wanting cosmetic surgery two years ago she has now told me she is having them made even bigger because its the 'natural progression and next step' in how she looks.
> 
> What is happening to her? I know i suggested the first boob job, but definately not prior to her announcing she was getting it done, but she has changed so so much.


----------

